# finishing advice



## Nolan (Mar 1, 2006)

I am new to pen turning and have been reading everyones finishing techniques, which just seems to make more questions. I have currently turned about 40 pen and have done aprox. 15 different woods. Even snakewood and red mallee. I have finised by sanding through 1000 then shellawax. My personal taste is for a more natural grained look but I know people buying my pens might want the super finish. Any advice on a way to get the super finish? Please be specific as I have only done the process explained above.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 2, 2006)

I hope you are able to avoid the eventual cracking of the snakewood.  Heat (friction) is certainly the enemy of snakewood.

As for finishes, you may want to look into CA, lacquer, or enduro.  There are many different ways to apply them - just experiment and see what gives you the results you are looking for.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 2, 2006)

If you want high gloss and a finished pen in the shortest possible time, then go with CA.  It has a bit of a learning curve and sometimes you have to take it off and start over.  If you're not in a hurry to assemble the pen, you can use spray lacquer or Enduro.  Both require that you set the blanks aside for at least a week for the finish to cure.  I haven't used Enduro, but I have used spray lacquer and it's pretty easy.

For the real scoop on finishing go to Russ Fairfield's site, everything you ever wanted to know about finishing and then some.

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/FinishingSecrets.html

And welcome to the IAP!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 2, 2006)

In my biased opinion, I prefer the BUFFING SHAFT method for achieving a low friction but high gloss shine.

-Peter-[^]


----------



## RogerGarrett (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />If you're not in a hurry to assemble the pen, you can use spray lacquer or Enduro.  Both require that you set the blanks aside for at least a week for the finish to cure.  I haven't used Enduro, but I have used spray lacquer and it's pretty easy.



Gerry,

One of the advantages to lacquer is it's drying/cure time.  I often spray lacquer and have a 20-30 minute dry time - at which point I can work with the piece without damaging the finish.  I find total cure time to be no more than 8 hours - but I can write with a pen within one hour after the final coat - no damage at all.  What lacquer do you use that takes a week?

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 3, 2006)

Lacquer remains pretty soft until fully cured.  To maximize the shine, lacquer can be polished with MM, but only after it has cured, otherwise it will become quite messy.  In my experience, lacquer does take about a week to cure, but I'm sure that humidity and temperature also plays a role.


----------



## Dario (Mar 3, 2006)

I usually can sand lacquer after a day.  And I think mine is a bit thicker applied too (over sprayed) since I brush it on.


----------



## wpenm (Mar 3, 2006)

I use Deft Spray lacquer high gloss. Let it set over night and then sand with micro mesh. Then I put Ren Wax or TSW and buff with a soft t-shirt material. I like a more natural finish and shine as opposed to the plastic feel of CA. This is just my prefrence.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wpenm_
> <br />I use Deft Spray lacquer high gloss. Let it set over night and then sand with micro mesh. Then I put Ren Wax or TSW and buff with a soft t-shirt material. I like a more natural finish and shine as opposed to the plastic feel of CA. This is just my prefrence.



I spray a lot of lacquer.  Furniture, cabinets, cases, batons, etc.  The lacquer I use is from the gallon can - M.L. Campbell "Magnalac" - a precatilyzed (sp!) rather than two part lacquer.  The transfer rate is much higher using a spray gun and compressor - although I don't know if you use Deft in the aerosol can or with a spray gun/compressor.  All batons are ready to sand for a second coat no longer than 30 minutes - and are fully set up and ready to use in lesson than one hour following the final coat. You usually have a selection of glossy lacquer vs. satin - satin is what I have used on furniture, cases, and batons.  I used it on pens this past week and achieved a fairly glossy look. I expect I should purchase some glossy to see how it works. 

I'm not sure why the Deft takes so much longer.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Nolan (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the help I tried the CA finish and it came out so so. I had black spots from the sandpaper and under further investigation (reading on this site) I found im using the wrong sandpaper. This site and the people so willing to help is great and really helps shorten the learning curve.[]


----------



## wayneis (Mar 6, 2006)

Gerry I don't know where you got the opinion that Enduro needs to set a week before assembling but its wrong.  You can assemble as soon as you finish the last sanding.  Enduro then needs a week or so to fully cure but the pen can be used with care.

Wayne





> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> If you're not in a hurry to assemble the pen, you can use spray lacquer or Enduro.  Both require that you set the blanks aside for at least a week for the finish to cure.  I haven't used Enduro, but I have used spray lacquer and it's pretty easy.
> 
> And welcome to the IAP!


----------

